# SX Mini ML class



## Andre (9/9/15)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki (9/9/15)

Andre said:


> View attachment 35366
> View attachment 35365


Here we go again!

Nice find @Andre.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (9/9/15)

Looks very sleek. But why can't they just release a dual battery version?

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## BhavZ (9/9/15)

Dubz said:


> Looks very sleek. But why can't they just release a dual battery version?


Cause they want you to buy 2 and tape them together

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## SAVapeGear (9/9/15)

I wonder if one can upgrade to this look via USB

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## skola (9/9/15)

I wonder if ML stands for "much lighter" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Coco (9/9/15)

TC with ...

Ni, Ti, SS, Fe, ..., Silver & Gold?!!!

My, my.


----------



## Nick (9/9/15)

Sorry guys is this good or bad...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (9/9/15)

No man, not again, I think I am going to look at new stuff every 3 months. 
The Sheriff of the court wants all my vape gear for my credit card debt, I offered him 2 Reo's and he was happy

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Andre (9/9/15)

Nick said:


> Sorry guys is this good or bad...


Good...seems you might be able to use any suitable metal by using their new software (SXi-Q) to add the TCR (Temperature Coefficient of Resistance) of such metal. As with the Escribe of Evolv for the DNA200.


----------



## Nick (9/9/15)

Thanks.. so is this at the cutting edge of vaping or is it a copy of something already available. .


----------



## Pixstar (9/9/15)

Coco said:


> TC with ...
> 
> Ni, Ti, SS, Fe, ..., Silver & Gold?!!!
> 
> My, my.


So, if I run out of coil I can use my wife's wedding ring?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## skola (9/9/15)

Pixstar said:


> So, if I run out of coil I can use my wife's wedding ring?


Possible, but how does it vape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (9/9/15)

Nick said:


> Thanks.. so is this at the cutting edge of vaping or is it a copy of something already available. .


They already have a very good board - some would say the best, this just adds to it. And not new functionality - already some mods that can do this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick (9/9/15)

Andre said:


> They already have a very good board - some would say the best, this just adds to it. And not new functionality - already some mods that can do this.


Thanks @Andre ..would you know where i can get one locally . if not this one then the current one


----------



## Andre (9/9/15)

Nick said:


> Thanks @Andre ..would you know where i can get one locally . if not this one then the current one


As far as I know, none of our vendors have the current one (SX Mini M class) in stock. You might find one in the classifieds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/9/15)

Thanks for the update @Andre - well spotted

Here we go again - as @Yiannaki says...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (9/9/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the update @Andre - well spotted
> 
> Here we go again - as @Yiannaki says...


Will it ever end? 

I wonder if the sx 350j v2 will make its way onto the cloudmaker?


----------



## Vapington (10/9/15)

Is gold and silver even safe to vape ??


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (10/9/15)

I know that Gold does not corrode, so you make a coil and it can last forever? XD


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (10/9/15)




----------



## Andre (10/9/15)

Vapington said:


> Is gold and silver even safe to vape ??


Might be safe, I do not know, but the resistance is far lower than that of Ni and not really usable for TC vaping.


----------



## BumbleBee (10/9/15)

Gold and Silver are used for electronic contacts because of its excellent conductivity and has almost no resistance. I would love to know if these metals can actually be used effectively for coils, although I don't see too many people using gold unless 1 or 2 wraps on a 1mm ID will work. Imagine what a dual Clapton in gold would cost

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick (10/9/15)

Gold melts at 1069f.. so it could work.. not so..

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (10/9/15)

"Not that anyone is likely to actually use Platinum, Silver or Gold, because their resistance is low and the TCR isn't so much better as to overcome that. Silver and Gold will be a lot less accurate than Ni200 - already the least accurate wire - and perhaps 12+ times less accurate than Titanium. And that's before considering the cost.

I just checked Gold, and it has resistance one third that of Ni200, whose ultra low resistance already makes it a poor TC wire. An 8 wrap coil of 28G being 0.04Ω? No thanks 

They're listing Gold and Silver on there to look flash and different - and to highlight the fact that it will support any wire. Not because anyone is ever likely to use it 

Platinum actually would be a decent TC wire, because it's TCR is incredibly linear, and as such is used in RTD devices. But its eye watering cost makes it daft for our use. I looked it up the other day - each _coil_ would cost around $20  And it still wouldn't be as ultimately accurate as Titanium and other wires we can vape on today, because its resistance is quite low."
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...-sx-mini-ml-class.699844/page-3#post-16466138

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (10/9/15)

"Ok, so I just got off skype with one of the staff from Yihi. 

SX MINI ML CLASS:

1. Comes with the new SX350J-V2 chip which is a slight upgrade from the SX350J-V1 in the sense that it takes more wires and is compatible with the SXI-Q software. 
2. The SXI-Q software allows users to configure the various type of flavor profiles depending on the type of wires you're using to best match your e-juice. In a way, its YiHi's answer to Evolv's E-Scribe
3. The SX MINI ML CLASS is a minor upgrade to the SX MINI M CLASS
4. From my understanding, the threads on the battery cap for the ML class has been improved as well. 
5. But because of the thread change, I'm not sure if its compatible with the extension battery tube that they already have. 
6. The flavor profiles can be saved and shared with friends so people who are using the ML class with their SXI-Q software can post the profile files online and share it with friends or the community



Here's a screen shot of the SXI-Q software:






For people asking if they would come up with a dual battery/lipo version in the future; the answer is a yes. 
1.When? Around Christmas. 
2.Will it come with a new chipset? YES
3. What batteries will it use? For now, its a secret so it might be dual 18650s, dual 26650s or even lipos or probably something else. 
4. I did give them a couple of suggestions regarding the pros and cons of diff batteries and they seemed happy to hear suggestions from a user's point of view. 









SX MINI M CLASS:
1. It's not confirmed if there would be any firmware updates for now.
2. It's also not confirmed if the new SXI-Q software will be usable with the M class
3. But what's for sure is that all along the M class has the function to link up with their SXI-Q software just that it was never unlocked.






I did offer to send them a DNA200 chip initially but they were already aware of them and in fact have DNA 200 boards to test and play around with. I really hope that the product that's to be released this year end will be a DNA200 killer. 

The experience with YIHI was really amazing and their customer service was top notch. 

Some of the suggestions I've offered them were all based on user feed backs that I've gathered from this forum. They asked me a lot about my experience with their products, the DNA series of chips, the forums I'm on and were candid but tight lipped about their future developments."
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...-sx-mini-ml-class.699844/page-6#post-16469254

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporman28 (16/9/15)

BhavZ said:


> Cause they want you to buy 2 and tape them together


I am hearing a dual version will be out in December


----------



## Andre (16/9/15)

Vaporman28 said:


> I am hearing a dual version will be out in December


Yes, as confirmed by Yihi in the post just above yours, which makes it unlikely that anyone will invest in the ML class imo.


----------



## Vaporman28 (16/9/15)

Andre said:


> Yes, as confirmed by Yihi in the post just above yours, which makes it unlikely that anyone will invest in the ML class imo.


I agree, I know I will be waiting for December release

Reactions: Like 1


----------

